# Hello everyone



## jdestefano (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everybody....my name is Jeremy. I like long walks on the beach and...oh, wait...wrong introduction... 

I don't currently work for a theatre, but I did when I was in high school (nearly 10 years ago) I've always been a behind the scenes kinda guy and I love tinkering with SFX. My main outputs at the moment are setting up haunted hayrides and such. Also throughout the winter, I'll be working on some ideas for a almost no budget movie that I'm filming with a friend. 

I joined up after following some links in regards to fog machines and chillers and found alot of other effects advice that I'm sure I'll put to good use.

Thanks all and I'll see ya around the forum


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to CB. I hope that you take advantage of the wealth of knowledge in this forum. 
Good luck - Ben (a fellow new member)


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Get to know the search function... lot's of great stuff is buried in there if you know how to find it. Let us know how we can help... we love debating ways to pull off effects around here.


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth! Get to know the search function... lot's of great stuff is buried in there if you know how to find it. Let us know how we can help... we love debating ways to pull off effects around here.


 
Not me, I hate debating, either do it my way or it's wong! 

Welcome aboard, oh sure it's been 10 years since you worked in a theatre but Production has a way of always pulling you back in, it's like the Mafia, or the CIA, or..... CheeseNips.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Van said:


> Not me, I hate debating, either do it my way or it's wong!



I'll continue doing it the wrong way, thank you very much!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Van said:


> Not me, I hate debating, either do it my way or it's *wong*!  ...


Would that be the actor B.D. *Wong*, or the movie _To *Wong* Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar_ ?


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Would that be the actor B.D. *Wong*, or the movie _To *Wong* Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar_ ?


 
Oh Man I completely missed that ! 
Hmm I like B.D. Wong, but Hughsies sake I'll vote for to Wong foo...

I tought I was wite but apawentwy i was wong.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Van said:


> Oh Man I completely missed that !
> Hmm I like B.D. Wong, but Hughsies sake I'll vote for to Wong foo...


We're not inadvertently confusing _To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar_ with _The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert_, are we?


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> We're not inadvertently confusing _To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar_ with _The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert_, are we?


 
OMG Twice in one day! Yes that's what I was referring to.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 17, 2008)

Van said:


> OMG Twice in one day! Yes that's what I was referring to.



You're slipping Van a TD is never wong a TD can only be misunderstood. 

The correct response was: "I am very busy right now so I decided to speak in code. I assumed you would be able to keep up and know that when I said "Too Wong Foo" I actually meant "Priscilla". Apparently I was wrong so I will try to write down at your literal word for word level in the future."


----------

